# modified seal sniper



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Got this badboy in a trade from a friend then he was off to Texas for some modds enjoy I know I am, my current everyday carry
Slingshot smith :bill hays from pocketpredator. Com


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

????


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice !





treefork said:


> Nice !


 glad you liked it


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tag said:


> Nice one


 Thanks buddy


----------

